
Ask HN: Ways to improve testing skills for a developer? - throwaway202121
I have 5 years of experience working as a Software engineer and most of it was working for small startups and teams. Now I am looking for a job change and all the coding tasks and interviews seem to give lot of importance to Unit or Integration testing. Can anyone guide me on how to tackle these situation? and also how to learn advanced testing skills.
======
davelnewton
What's an "advanced testing skill"?

I believe good testing skills generally boil down to good coding skills: good
code is (almost) always easier to test.

Be specific: what testing skills do you think you're lacking?

------
mabynogy
If it's about passing coding tests, my advice is to ask money for that (like a
wage of 42$/h). As you are skilled, you don't need to prove it (you already
know you are). It's their problem if they don't trust themselves at evaluating
people. Best companies I've worked for didn't ask me to pass tests.

Customers I work with use to say "I want work with you (and not with someone
else)" after talking a bit with me. Make that situation happened and you will
feel better and earn more money.

~~~
drakonka
From the OP's post I got the impression that they are talking about testing
your code (eg unit tests, integration tests...), not coding tests in
interviews.

~~~
mabynogy
Yeah. It wasn't clear.

